# Anyone know how to disable this SMS notification about sending alot of messages?



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

it comes up like every text if you send alot at once. its annoying. its too easy to click deny.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance

edit: this is only with jellybean btw, never came up on ICS but its happened to me ever since the reversed engineerd GSM roms, im on VZW (CDMA)


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes please anyone. This happened to me today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Never heard of it. I'd switch ROMs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

I only experienced that on the BAMF ROM every other one I have been fine. Not sure if the ROM was the actual problem but I would try a new one to see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

It happens on all JB ROMs.


----------



## dirrtyjoe (Jun 28, 2012)

Download SMS limit remover.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Never heard of it. I'd switch ROMs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol nice try. It's on all JB roms


----------



## chris420o (Feb 2, 2012)

bump anyone fig out how to do it ITS DRIVING ME CRAZYY...SO ANNOYING why would android have this it makes zero sense i can send as many messages an hour as i want damnit....and ive heard of sms limit remover where can u dl it??


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

How many texts are you sending that you're triggering this warning?


----------



## chris420o (Feb 2, 2012)

i believe its 100 n hour they start asking u...its sooo annoying...OF COURSE I WANNA SEND THE MESSAGE!!! STUPID GOOGLE


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I like to text as much as the next person, but fuck if I'm gonna be sending out that many texts in an hour. My friends can wait for a reply.


----------



## DevinLeFevere (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought it was only me. I'm on Xenon, but with the inverted MMS.apk. Super annoying!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shaneaus (Jun 9, 2011)

I asked about this awhile back. There didn't seem to be anyone interested in replying. I use my phone for work. I coordinate about 85 persons who work for various contracts. When I get in an available contract I text all the persons advising them of the open contract. They then text me back. I then text all 85 when the slots are filled. In Android there is some code that checks for mass texts. I understand why this is set up this way - who would want a virus to mass text everyone in your address book over and over!?!

However, this makes my job a living hell! I have to approve EVERY SINGLE TEXT after I reach 100!! I installed Handcent as they purportedly have some sort of add on. I installed the add on - but, their app won't work for what I need to do - sending out mass texts to different groups (I have my contractors in five groups so I can rearrange the order in which they go out - to keep things fair).

If anyone knows what file I need to modify - please PM me or respond to this post!

Thanks.


----------



## Run L1ke H3LL (Jul 24, 2012)

I got this notification for the first time today. Anyone saying just deal with it has obviously never experienced how damn annoying it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

patt3k said:


> Lol nice try. It's on all JB roms


never happened to me


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh never mind i understand what is happening now. So your saying if you send 100 texts in say 10 minutes it keeps popping up? Ive never experienced it still


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

It happened to me once on a stock Jelly Bean build. I've been using Bugless Beast for a while now and I'm fairly sure I've broken the limit and haven't had that notification come up since.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

My bro who gas BB had this message last night. How do you get rid of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Eris posted a fix for this earlier today. Look on the first Page. I should work on any ROM. Link Here

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

